# NBA Draft Party (20 paid, need 10 more die hards)



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*NBA Draft Party*

*What:* Basketballboards.Net - Chicago Bulls NBA Draft Party
*When:* Thursday, June 24th, 2004 at 6:30pm to 9:30pm
*Where:* Goose Island Brewpub, 1800 North Clybourn

<a href="http://us.rd.yahoo.com/maps//maps/extmap/*-http://maps.yahoo.com//maps_result?csz=Chicago%2C+IL+60614-4939&state=IL&uzip=60614&ds=n&name=&desc=&ed=DS39aep_0Tqqt9ut3LOT2iNbGGLwf6Yb.U5lQhHv03CnObF7omn0_bkvjtvVdLqU4h8sojDL1rnmyBTLBthlruY6VYk3UmwQ71Ig6WMoosZsjT5EbNE-&zoomin=yes&BFKey=&mag=9">
Map of 
1800 N Clybourn Ave<br>Chicago, IL 60614-4939<br></a>

*How Much:* $25 (See menu below) 

*Party Menu*
Appetizers: Pub Chips, Baked Pretzels, Beer Achos, and Cheese & Vegetable Quesadillas
Main Course: Chicken Wings, Chicken Tenders, and Mini Burgers
Drink: Goose Island bottled and fountain soda, coffee and tea are included. There will also be a cash bar serving alcoholic beverages for those that are over 21.

*So what do I need to do?*
Seating is limited as the hall can hold 70 people (max) and in order to attend, you must have paid in advance. If you are interested in attending, please contact Retro via PM or e-mail at [email protected].

*I'm not 21, can I still come?*
Yes, I have worked out a deal with Goose Island that will allow us to have up to 10 total under-21 patrons. These slots will not be held, and are strictly on a first come, first served basis. Please note, if you attempt to drink alcoholic beverages at the party, you will be removed and/or arrested depending on what Goose Island staff chooses to do.

*Is this a private party?*
Yes, this is a private party. Our room, which can hold up to 70 people, has 2 big screen televisions. It will be one helluva shindig that you don't want to miss out on.

*PAID*

1. RetroDreams
2. Kramer
3. PC Load Letter
4. Electric Slim
5. Thunderspirit
6. SuperDave
7. Nater
8. dkg1
9. dkg1 Guest
10. spongyfungy

11. Rynobot
12. Bennys Got Back
13. Lizzy
14. TomBoerwinkle#1
15. mapelgleaf (RealGM)
16. funkman7 (RealGM)
17. rawse
18. WookieonRitalin (RealGM)
19. kukoc4ever
20. kukoc4ever Guest

21.
22
23.
24.
25. Bret Allen (No payment yet)


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump...

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Man I would so be there if I didn't live in FL.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

hmmm...let me talk to my fiancee, I might just have to drive up for this...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> hmmm...let me talk to my fiancee, I might just have to drive up for this...





















I'm just messing with ya ace!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh: 

It definitley isn't like that. I'm more D than s :grinning:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm sending youse a check, my man.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

To bad I live in Tennessee


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> To bad I live in Tennessee


For so many reasons...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I predict atleast one fight


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I predict atleast one fight


If Arenas was there iam pretty damn sure there would be fight, i can see something happening like we draft Deng then someone says Goodbye Crawford, and Arenas jumps out of his seat and rips his shirt off exposing a Jamal Crawford Jearsy and beats whoever said that untill they Yell out Crawdaddy Crawdaddy, then Arenas goes on a rant on how much better Wade is then Kirk Hinrich and how Kirk is not a real PG. 

Ace dont feal bad about having to ask your Fiance, i would have to do the same thing, but i think its more just being courteous.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

Retro -- i'm in.  

PM me: you want a check, or something via Paypal, or another option? lemme know.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Ace dont feal bad about having to ask your Fiance, i would have to do the same thing, but i think its more just being courteous.


I was really just kidding. I have a girlfriend and I wouldn't skip town for an event like this without telling her. And she could probably stop me from going if she really wanted to. It was just an easy joke to make and I knew ace would be amused.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

And the truth is, everyone in this thread IS whupped. And happy about it.

Wish I had someone to whup me. =( Stupid law school.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make the draft party.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> If Arenas was there iam pretty damn sure there would be fight, i can see something happening like we draft Deng then someone says Goodbye Crawford, and Arenas jumps out of his seat and rips his shirt off exposing a Jamal Crawford Jearsy and beats whoever said that untill they Yell out Crawdaddy Crawdaddy, then Arenas goes on a rant on how much better Wade is then Kirk Hinrich and how Kirk is not a real PG.
> ...


lol! I got arenas back! I doubt he comes though since he is in Miami. I think he gets a lot of unfair criticism for not sharing popular opinon sometimes. I have been on the other side of that fence many times. I argued that Miller was a valuable big man and was called crazy and told he was a "scrub". I argued that trading Artest & Miller for Rose was stupid...and had many people kindly explain to me why the Bulls HAD to make that trade. I said we needed to fire Floyd before that was popular. So a lot of my views have been controversial and I have been slammed for them but in the end a lot of the time as it turned out I was also right. I'm not always right...noone is...but I have been bashed enough when I am right to sympathize with arenas.

And I don't feel bad anout asking My g/f, hell, I might just bring her with...if I can keep all of your grubby paws off of her!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> If Arenas was there iam pretty damn sure there would be fight, i can see something happening like we draft Deng then someone says Goodbye Crawford, and Arenas jumps out of his seat and rips his shirt off exposing a Jamal Crawford Jearsy and beats whoever said that untill they Yell out Crawdaddy Crawdaddy, then Arenas goes on a rant on how much better Wade is then Kirk Hinrich and how Kirk is not a real PG.


If _that_ happens, I'm _definitely_ in.

I come up to Chicago once a year for an internship, so I'll be in town. I'm thinking about joining you guys if you'll have me. I'm not going to wear one of those "HELLO! My Name Is  RAWSE " stickers though.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> lol! I got arenas back! I doubt he comes though since he is in Miami. I think he gets a lot of unfair criticism for not sharing popular opinon sometimes. I have been on the other side of that fence many times. I argued that Miller was a valuable big man and was called crazy and told he was a "scrub". I argued that trading Artest & Miller for Rose was stupid...and had many people kindly explain to me why the Bulls HAD to make that trade. I said we needed to fire Floyd before that was popular. So a lot of my views have been controversial and I have been slammed for them but in the end a lot of the time as it turned out I was also right. I'm not always right...noone is...but I have been bashed enough when I am right to sympathize with arenas.


Didn't you once say that Shard Lewis was only marginally better than eRob? Or that the Bulls should take Reece Gaines or Jarvis Hayes over Kirk Hinrich? Or that the only thing holding back Jamal from well... Jamal... was his lack of upper body strength? Or that we should look into the great Vince Yarborough or Darius Rice? Or that (gasp) Dwight Howard should play the 3 in the NBA?

More misses than hits Ace. Sorry to drive this thread so OT but your self-promotion is getting annoying. JMO.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't you once say that Shard Lewis was only marginally better than eRob? Or that the Bulls should take Reece Gaines or Jarvis Hayes over Kirk Hinrich? Or that the only thing holding back Jamal from well... Jamal... was his lack of upper body strength? Or that we should look into the great Vince Yarborough or Darius Rice? Or that (gasp) Dwight Howard should play the 3 in the NBA?
> ...


I probably did say that about Shard and I am willing to admit when I am wrong. I also prefered that the Bulls pick Hayes over Hinrich, I admit that. Paxson definitley made the better choice it seems, so I guess I was wrong again. I don't recall saying I would take Gaines over Hinrich. And I do think Jamal's lack of upper body strength is the main thing that is holding him back...that and playing out of what should be his natural position. Yes, I did, and still do want to bring Yarborough and/or Miles in. Yes, I do think Howard CAN play the three in the NBA, not sure if he SHOULD or not but I think he could definitley be developed that way. In any case, I don't think I am "wrong" for my comments about Jamal, Yarborough, Rice, or Howard. 

I probably have an equal number of hits and misses as most other people do. My point was that I have been called everything imaginable for being right plenty of times and people often forget that they might not be correct even though their opinion is popular. As for self promotion, that was far from the point of my post. As I have said on several occassions, I don't really CARE what anyone thinks of my track record or my comments.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I probably did say that about Shard and I am willing to admit when I am wrong. I also prefered that the Bulls pick Hayes over Hinrich, I admit that. Paxson definitley made the better choice it seems, so I guess I was wrong again. I don't recall saying I would take Gaines over Hinrich. And I do think Jamal's lack of upper body strength is the main thing that is holding him back...that and playing out of what should be his natural position. Yes, I did, and still do want to bring Yarborough and/or Miles in. Yes, I do think Howard CAN play the three in the NBA, not sure if he SHOULD or not but I think he could definitley be developed that way. In any case, I don't think I am "wrong" for my comments about Jamal, Yarborough, Rice, or Howard.
> ...


Just stirring things up Ace. I misread your intention of the post, and for that I am sorry.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Just stirring things up Ace. I misread your intention of the post, and for that I am sorry.



no problem man. :grinning:


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Just stirring things up Ace. I misread your intention of the post, and for that I am sorry.


Perhaps you two would like to continue this debate in person at the draft party... after a few beers.... with other people egging you on and choosing sides... Can you say "NBA Draft Brawl 2004"??? I can't wait! :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> Perhaps you two would like to continue this debate in person at the draft party... after a few beers.... with other people egging you on and choosing sides... Can you say "NBA Draft Brawl 2004"??? I can't wait! :laugh:


I'll be there. Ace, if you drive up for this... the first Jack n' Coke is on me


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

edit* whoops repost


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll be there. Ace, if you drive up for this... the first Jack n' Coke is on me


How about the first ROUND of Jack n' Cokes is on you? :yes:

(the civility you two are displaying won't make Draft Brawl 2004 very exciting, but at least we won't get kicked out)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> How about the first ROUND of Jack n' Cokes is on you? :yes:
> 
> (the civility you two are displaying won't make Draft Brawl 2004 very exciting, but at least we won't get kicked out)


LOL. :laugh: 

I don't make the big bucks like you and PCLoad. I nominate you guys for the first round. :yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll be there. Ace, if you drive up for this... the first Jack n' Coke is on me




Damn now thats some incentive! If I come I will hold you to it lol. 

Seriously, I wonder if they will get those silly "hello my name is" tags, I think that we probably ought to otherwise noone will know who they are talking to.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if iam gonna wear "hello my is thebizkit69u" that would probably make me look like some perv. I would be willing to bring my GF also, but iam afraid she would be bored and ultimately making me leave early wich i hate to do. The only reason i think Arenas gets some negative posts towards him is because when alot of posters on here post something that he doesnt agree with, he would say stuff that kinda gets under the posters skin, at times even dough his replies are guided toward the topic, the way he responds makes you feal like your being attacked or talked down too because he doesnt agree with you. Arenas is just so damn passionate about Wade and JC he will defend their honor like a bee protecting the bee hive.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know if iam gonna wear "hello my is thebizkit69u" that would probably make me look like some perv. I would be willing to bring my GF also, but iam afraid she would be bored and ultimately making me leave early wich i hate to do. The only reason i think Arenas gets some negative posts towards him is because when alot of posters on here post something that he doesnt agree with, he would say stuff that kinda gets under the posters skin, at times even dough his replies are guided toward the topic, the way he responds makes you feal like your being attacked or talked down too because he doesnt agree with you. Arenas is just so damn passionate about Wade and JC he will defend their honor like a bee protecting the bee hive.


Maybe you could wear one with "bizkit" and your real name just so we all know who you are. Otherwise I might not even say "whats up?" to you and I definitley want to say hey to everyone I know from the board.

Maybe if you bring your girlfriend and I bring my fiance they can visit with each other and hopefully stay entertained long enough for us to enjoy the draft!

Anyone else thinking of bringing their girl?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe you could wear one with "bizkit" and your real name just so we all know who you are. Otherwise I might not even say "whats up?" to you and I definitley want to say hey to everyone I know from the board.
> ...


true, i think iam just gonna be named David AKA Bizkit. Is it ok if i bring a blow up doll called mini Arenas, he would wear a little JC jearsy and a Heat cap and i will make sure that he wont blow up after the bulls draft Emeka. of do i have to pay for his way in also?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> true, i think iam just gonna be named David AKA Bizkit. Is it ok if i bring a blow up doll called mini Arenas, he would wear a little JC jearsy and a Heat cap and i will make sure that he wont blow up after the bulls draft Emeka. of do i have to pay for his way in also?



lol, and you say arenas posts to offend! He really is a pretty good guy I wish people got along with him better. but oh well...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and you say arenas posts to offend! He really is a pretty good guy I wish people got along with him better. but oh well...


I like Arenas, i have nothing agaisnt him unlike alot of posters on here that would probably love to smack him, Arenas and I dont agree on everything, but iam not gonna give him personal attacks i just think we are having a little fun on here, hey i took my beatings from him when i said KH could be a top 3 pg in the future.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Arenas, i have nothing agaisnt him unlike alot of posters on here that would probably love to smack him, Arenas and I dont agree on everything, but iam not gonna give him personal attacks i just think we are having a little fun on here, hey i took my beatings from him when i said KH could be a top 3 pg in the future.


it's all good with me. I try to respect everyones opinon.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> it's all good with me. I try to respect everyones opinon.


 Everyone has a right to say what they want that is what makes this board great, everyone has an opinion.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> I don't make the big bucks like you and PCLoad. I nominate you guys for the first round. :yes:


I think I speak for both Kramer and I when I say  


SD, I'll buy a round of drinks if you buy a round of Demon Dogs afterward... :yes:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I speak for both Kramer and I when I say
> ...


Isnt Demon Dogs closed?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Isnt Demon Dogs closed?


Not yet. It was supposed to close last November, but the lease was extended until this June after much backlash from patrons. Last I heard, it's future is up in the air.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Not yet. It was supposed to close last November, but the lease was extended until this June after much backlash from patrons. Last I heard, it's future is up in the air.


 I still havent ate at demon dogs, but i have eaten at Gold Coast dogs wich where said to be the TOp DOg in all of chicago, belive me they are great, the Philly Cheesestake is Great but GOld Coast Dogs is very expensive.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I still havent ate at demon dogs, but i have eaten at Gold Coast dogs wich where said to be the TOp DOg in all of chicago, belive me they are great, the Philly Cheesestake is Great but GOld Coast Dogs is very expensive.


Not to turn this into a Hot Dog thread, but...

Gold Coasts Dogs = OVERRATED

Best hot dog in Chicago (or on earth for that matter) = Byron's (On Irving Park and Sheridan and there's also one on Lawrence and Ashland that I've never been to)

OK, now I'm hungry...


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Anyone else thinking of bringing their girl?


nope. i asked my wife if she wanted to go. i think she's still looking at me funny for that.

what's that? you mean she looks at me like that on a _regular basis_?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> nope. i asked my wife if she wanted to go. i think she's still looking at me funny for that.
> 
> what's that? you mean she looks at me like that on a _regular basis_?


lol, well I wouldn't bring mine either but if I am driving 300 miles she probably will want to tag along.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to turn this into a Hot Dog thread, but...
> ...


Ever ate at Jimmy's Hotdogs right by where i live its on Grand and Pulaski shady neighborhood but has been in the top five spots for Hot Dogs for like ever.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Only had about 10 people respond thus far.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Only had about 10 people respond thus far.


I'm waiting till after the lottery to decide..assuming there is still room left then. I also went ahead and told the folks at worldcrossing about it just so you know. I am sure the list will be full by draft day, after all it is only May 13th.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Only had about 10 people respond thus far.


I'm still interested, but I'm planning to hold off on paying until it gets closer -- given that my work schedule can be fairly unpredictable. 

Retro, is there a specific date that you need final decisions and $$$ by?


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I am going to wait just a bit longer to make sure I can attend.

But it looks like Shinky will be there!!!

Dont worry, I am a very decent person. Although I tend to get violent when I drink.

ROFLMAO!

Just kidding....


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I live in washington now and there is no way a can come but reading about my favorate hot dog stands is killing me. Gold coasts dogs used to be one of my favorates and jimmy's is a landmark. Lets trade our pick for Alt's #6 and 17.

david


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I heard Wolfy's is among the best, too, but maybe that's just from my ghetto friends.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

My fav is Superdawg drive-in on Milwaukee, fun and food.

Sleeper pick, Quite Bite near Addison and Western.

Honorable mention, Demon Dogs under the Fullerton El.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Ever ate at Jimmy's Hotdogs right by where i live its on Grand and Pulaski shady neighborhood but has been in the top five spots for Hot Dogs for like ever.


I use to eat at Jimmy's until I seen one of the workers bully and shove around a homeless guy. He kept knocking his head into the wall. Anyway I don't go there anymore. But... there is a Lucky Dogs near my house and the hot dogs are pretty good.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I still have to see about leaving work early. 

Also, I have to check with my boyfriend. I have to run everything I do by him.

Just kidding. Y'all are sad...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I have to put a 10% deposit down by the 21st of this month and then I'd like to have the rest paid in full before the date of the party that way I won't be scrambling and can enjoy it myself.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Well this sounds like fun, but being the many, many miles away will prevent me from attending.. :sigh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Well this sounds like fun, but being the many, many miles away will prevent me from attending..


so true


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I still have to see about leaving work early.
> 
> Also, I have to check with my boyfriend. I have to run everything I do by him.
> ...


I wasn't fooled.

Boyfriend? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggghht...! 


I kid. I kid.

Hope you can make it, Lizzy.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Wish I was there for it to meet some of you bums face to face

When the Bulls make the playoffs again I am flying over to catch some of it live .. and I fully expect to look some of you guys up to blow the froth of a few when I make it 

Anyway .. I'll be there in spirit.. so raise your glasses and toast absent friends who are as fanatical as you all are and wish they were there to share it 

FJ 

Hey someone take some photos and post them ..


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Not looking good.

I've only received one check, so that makes 2 of us. If I do not have at least 10-15 people by the end of the month, this may not come to fruition.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Not looking good.
> 
> I've only received one check, so that makes 2 of us. If I do not have at least 10-15 people by the end of the month, this may not come to fruition.


For what it's worth, mine was sent to you Saturday.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If this does come to fruition, I do hope somebody takes pictures and posts them on the board.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

my prediction. 

If the Bulls draft 1 or 2, youll get 20 people to attend. if the Bulls draft 5 or 6, this will be canceled


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

Damn sorry i can't be there.... But i'm not to sad, I'll be at the draft itself.(gotta love living in NY). If ever you guys want to make a trip really worth making, you have to come to the draft live. It is utter insanity. Greatest day.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> my prediction.
> 
> If the Bulls draft 1 or 2, youll get 20 people to attend. if the Bulls draft 5 or 6, this will be canceled


Unfortunately, I cannot wait that long for people to decide. I have to have a 10% deposit postmarked by the 21st in order to keep the reservation.

10% of the total is approxmately $150, so that means I need at least 6 reservations more before the 21st in order to keep it. 

But, if this is indeed the case, the community is pretty sad. Shows how many people are actually die hards.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot wait that long for people to decide. I have to have a 10% deposit postmarked by the 21st in order to keep the reservation.
> ...


id be there mate if I was in Chicago. Id do it in a sec. heck, id buy plane tickets for some of my favs, VV, Arenas, Shammys, Fleets and Coldchi and Kenny from Realgm. But I will be in Portugal on that day


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Not looking good.
> 
> I've only received one check, so that makes 2 of us. If I do not have at least 10-15 people by the end of the month, this may not come to fruition.


I sent mine a couple days ago. You''ll probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'll get mine in the mail today or tomorrow.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Got Electric Slim and PC Load Letter's registrations in the mail. Wow, the A list just showed up in force.

C'mon guys... keep em coming.

See initial post for list.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot wait that long for people to decide. I have to have a 10% deposit postmarked by the 21st in order to keep the reservation.
> ...


21st is Friday and as of now you have 4 peoples' names listed which is short of what you needed. Is this about to be the Draft Party that Never Was?

Also, if $150 is needed for the 10% deposit, I assume the whole room is $1,500. At $25 per person, you'd need 60 people to go?!? That obviously seems out of reach. Am I missing something?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Got Electric Slim and PC Load Letter's registrations in the mail. Wow, the A list just showed up in force.
> 
> C'mon guys... keep em coming.
> ...


I'll go. I Pm'ed you for an address but I never got a reply.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Check is in the mail Retro. Should be there MON or TUES.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> 21st is Friday and as of now you have 4 peoples' names listed which is short of what you needed. Is this about to be the Draft Party that Never Was?
> 
> Also, if $150 is needed for the 10% deposit, I assume the whole room is $1,500. At $25 per person, you'd need 60 people to go?!? That obviously seems out of reach. Am I missing something?


I said 150 is approximately 10% of the total bill. Anyway, I just called Goose Island and spoke with them about lowering the room minimum, so we should be fine.

Received Thunderspirits check today.

To the rest of you, if you don't show up, you're simply nancypants.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is a quick update...

As of this post, we have 5 people confirmed for the party, which you can see those fine gentlemen in the first post. I have dropped the required number on the room to 30 people, which means we need 25 more people to make it happen.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll go. I Pm'ed you for an address but I never got a reply.


I could have swore I replied. Anyway, people can send checks and money orders to:

Basketballboards.Net, Inc.
2006 Hulman Street
Terre Haute, IN 47803


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

What happens to people who have already paid, if we don't get the minimum # of people?

And what's the paypal address?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> What happens to people who have already paid, if we don't get the minimum # of people?
> 
> And what's the paypal address?


They'll get a refund, but I don't anticipate us not meeting the minimum. PayPal can only be used if you add $3 to the total as PayPal takes that for processing, so I'd prefer to get check or money order.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Here is a quick update...
> 
> As of this post, we have 5 people confirmed for the party, which you can see those fine gentlemen in the first post. I have dropped the required number on the room to 30 people, which means we need 25 more people to make it happen.


Retro, I remember there were 10 or so people over on RealGM that said they'd go. Have they been made known of the details? I think we may need them to have a chance at 30 people.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Rlucas, if you're buying for me, you're buying for two. I got commitments back here. Also, I don't think I'd get let into America.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Retro, I remember there were 10 or so people over on RealGM that said they'd go. Have they been made known of the details? I think we may need them to have a chance at 30 people.


I bumped the thread over there. We don't need 30 people total, but I'd like to have at least 20-25. Basketballboards will chip in for some of the cost as well.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Rlucas, if you're buying for me, you're buying for two. I got commitments back here. Also, I don't think I'd get let into America.


Im not buying at all mate. But if the Bulls make the NBA finals next year, all our foreign posters get tickets on me


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Here at the people left from the original lists that were interested, but I have not heard from yet... 

TomBoerwinkle#1, kukoc4ever, Wild Wild West, ChiBullsFan, King Joseus, thebizkit69u

You guys still coming?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Im not buying at all mate. But if the Bulls make the NBA finals next year, all our foreign posters get tickets on me


Wow, man. I'm gonna hold you to that.  :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, man. I'm gonna hold you to that.  :laugh:


haha, cook county doesnt count as foreign!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> haha, cook county doesnt count as foreign!


But... but... I've been to Europe! Twice! 

(Actually I watched the Euro 2000 final match on a huge outdoor screen in front of the Paris City Hall. I remembered this when you mentioned elsewhere that you're going to Euro 2004. Good times... )


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> But... but... I've been to Europe! Twice!
> ...


ahh I bet. That was a miracle finish for the french. To be there must have been something else. I was at the France Brazil final in 98. They shut the airport down for 2 days. I couldnt get the heck out of there. Great place

Still, your disqualified from the running. Unless you can present proof of a foreign address and a passport of a different country, no tickets


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He's all talk and no action anyway, Nater. He's promised this before. Did he come through? Nope.....

(Although to be fair the Bulls didn't make the playoffs as required......not the point though. :nonono:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> He's all talk and no action anyway, Nater. He's promised this before. Did he come through? Nope.....
> 
> (Although to be fair the Bulls didn't make the playoffs as required......not the point though. :nonono:


I had one condition, and it wasnt satisfied, and I am all talk and no action? Jeez


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

:grinning:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Retro, my check is in the mail. C'mon guys we need more regulars to attend!


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Im not buying at all mate. But if the Bulls make the NBA finals next year, all our foreign posters get tickets on me


I post just a little, but I will accept this. But it´s is easier my soccer team, Atlético Mineiro, win the Libertadores and Mundial, won´t happen at all, than the Bulls in final. But c´mon Olimpia win the Libertadores a few years ago and Monaco and Porto are in the Finals of Championship League, some miracles can happen!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Retro, my check is in the mail. C'mon guys we need more regulars to attend!


I think some of the regulars are scared of having their mugs plastered on photos all over an Internet message board. Seriously. :shy: Or maybe meeting strangers in person is a bit too overwhelming.

Retro, maybe we could resolve this somehow. Not sure how, but just a thought... Frankly, I thought more cats would be down by now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

offer mud wrestling or something after the draft. itll be like when Blue died in Old School. Youd have 250 people rather then 25


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Sign me up guys. I am going to buy a plane ticket to Chicago and go this. All I need is a place to stay for the night. 

And yes I am serious.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Sign me up guys. I am going to buy a plane ticket to Chicago and go this. All I need is a place to stay for the night.
> 
> And yes I am serious.


Dude, this is awesome. Now everyone needs to get on this... rynobot is FLYING IN. It can't sputter out.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I think some of the regulars are scared of having their mugs plastered on photos all over an Internet message board. Seriously. :shy: Or maybe meeting strangers in person is a bit too overwhelming.
> ...


SD, I've been pondering this as well. I've thought since this started as an idea that there would be more people interested. But recently, I realized two things:

1. A lot of the most frequent posters live out of state.
2. There isn't a huge group of frequent posters anymore here. There's basically 15 guys who post everyday and fill up all the threads. Most of them either fall under #1 or are already going to the draft party.

How bout this to up the interest, though...

I found out recently that I'm actually getting laid off and my last day happened to be June 25th, the day after the draft. Well, I've since taken that day off as a vacation day so June 24th is now my last day of work. So, as it stands, I'm probably going to be in the drinking mood more than I normally would that night and, because of that, there's no telling what could happen! The possibilities are virtually endless! Who wants to miss that potential excitement!?

BBB.net Draft Party/PC Load Letter Losing His Job Gala 2004! Be there or be freakin square!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Retro I just sent my payment to [email protected]


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> SD, I've been pondering this as well. I've thought since this started as an idea that there would be more people interested. But recently, I realized two things:
> ...


PC, I am very sorry to hear about this mate. If you just want to bounce some ideas off of someone, dont hesistate to PM me


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

So what is the smatest thing for me to do? Drive 10 hours to Chicago by myself (I have never drove out of state before) or should I spend $300 for a round trip plane ticket?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yeah SuperDave, 

I agree with PC that the small sign up is not indicative of posters being scared of an internet meeting, but that most of us are drawn to these boards because we are Chicago ex-patriots. Since we don't have the Score or a corner barbershop as sounding boards we turn to the internet for community: and thank the heavens for that. I would love to meet the crew in person if I wern't stuck in Maine this summer. Viva' Basketballboards.net!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> So what is the smatest thing for me to do? Drive 10 hours to Chicago by myself (I have never drove out of state before) or should I spend $300 for a round trip plane ticket?


If you can afford the time, I'd say road-trip it. Long drives can be relaxing and fun, even if you're by yourself. Yeah, 10 hours is a long time, but you can break it up with short rests, and entertain yourself with music, books-on-tape, and interesting mini-destinations along the way.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> If you can afford the time, I'd say road-trip it. Long drives can be relaxing and fun, even if you're by yourself. Yeah, 10 hours is a long time, but you can break it up with short rests, and entertain yourself with music, books-on-tape, and interesting mini-destinations along the way.


Thats just it though I have never driven so far before. I don't trust myself enough that I would make it without someone helping as a guide.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Another idea might be to open up the event to the entire bbb.net community, if you're having a hard time getting the minimum amount of people. 

As for me, I would go if I could, but I'm 300 miles away, and a college student with no money.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HAHA! I'll be AT the draft! 

Sorry, I just had to get that out.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> HAHA! I'll be AT the draft!
> 
> Sorry, I just had to get that out.


Damian, how does one get tickets to the draft? I'm in NYC, I'd love to find out how.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> Another idea might be to open up the event to the entire bbb.net community, if you're having a hard time getting the minimum amount of people.
> 
> As for me, I would go if I could, but I'm 300 miles away, and a college student with no money.


Not to play gameshow host here, but if *Rynobot!* decides to drive, he may be going right through your neighborhood in Ohio. Now you've just got to find a local with whom to crash for the night.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats just it though I have never driven so far before. I don't trust myself enough that I would make it without someone helping as a guide.


Are you really coming from Gettysburg?

The drive is really easy, ryno. REALLY easy. It's just get West on 76, then it's I-80 all the way, and it'll take you into the city. 

Some tips if you drive (especially if it's your first time out of the state):

1. You can speed a little bit. I'd suggest buying a radar detector. If you stay under 15-over the limit, you should be safe the whole way. If common traffic is pushing 20-over, you can probably hit 20-over, but anything beyond that is asking for trouble; don't even think about getting a speeding ticket in a foreign state, you might have to come back for court and what a freaking hassle that might be.

2. If you've ever driven on a turnpike, you'll know how this works: there's a ticket you pick up at a booth when the turnpike begins, and another tollbooth at the end of the turnpike, where they will collect your ticket and charge you accordingly.

2a. The THING about the turnpike: the Ohio turnpike will CHECK the time that the ticket was given out, and if you get to the end of the turnpike in some ridiculous time, then they will write you a speeding ticket on the spot. SICK, right? It's true, though. To resolve that: stop at the Ohio turnpike rest stops. They are REALLY REALLY nice anyway. It's like an airport terminal, with nice fast food restaurants and Starbucks and all sorts of junk. I've never seen rest areas so nice.

3. If possible, bring a friend. That's another name to add to the list for Retro, and it helps a ton. If you can, bring a girl that you like because long car rides are the best environments for stimulating conversations and guy-girl conversations rock.

4. Driving @ night vs. driving @ daylight: night time will get you nasty because it's easy to be drowsy and there may be shady people if you stop at weird stops along the way. But it's also fun and you can check out Chicago while you're here. It's also going to probably be faster, since there won't be traffic and less cops. Driving @ daylight: more traffic, but you can see the landscape, which is nicer, and more food type places will be open. Less shady people, safer.

That's about it. Bring lots of cash for tolls (it'll probably be $20 roundtrip, if not more.. the Chicagoland area has tolls all over, it's kind of dumb). Bring a camera for SURE. :-D

If, after reading all this, you need a cheap airline ticket, try airtran (probably will fly you VIA atl, but it's cheap), ATA, e-fares on United and on Ted (united's cheapo airline), and southwest.
www.airtran.com
www.ata.com
www.ual.com
www.flyted.com
www.southwest.com


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you really coming from Gettysburg?
> ...


Thanks for the information!!

Too bad my father says there is no way I will be driving to Chicago.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to play gameshow host here, but if *Rynobot!* decides to drive, he may be going right through your neighborhood in Ohio. Now you've just got to find a local with whom to crash for the night.


Heheheh.....the thought didn't occur to me. 

Actually, if rynobot is going to take 80 west the whole way, I live about 3 miles off of the first exit when you enter ohio. I forget what the number is, but I'm right there.

Heh, need a friend?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> 
> 
> Heheheh.....the thought didn't occur to me.
> ...


If I could conivince my dad to let my drive that would work perfectly. My mother may want to talk to you first to make sure your not a nut case though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

wow it's been awhile since i've posted anything of consequence; in any case, if it comes down to it i think i can get myself and a friend of mine to go. it may or may not be a problem that we're both 16 - by underage i'm hoping you didn't mean 18-20. if so, i can't help you. i'm in Chicago, though, so if you need a couple of people i should be good to go...


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Joseus</b>!
> wow it's been awhile since i've posted anything of consequence; in any case, if it comes down to it i think i can get myself and a friend of mine to go.


Me too, I'll probably get a friend to go.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, this is awesome. Now everyone needs to get on this... rynobot is FLYING IN. It can't sputter out.


Hmmmm.... Rynobot may be coming from Gettysburg, PA... Showtyme is in Philly, PA... Rosenthall is just off I-80 in Ohio. That would be an interesting road trip. 

Field of Dreams moment coming on...
:thinking: 


Rynobot knocking on Showtyme's door. Showtyme not wanting to be bothered by the eager young whippersnapper. Rynobot convincing Showtyme that he NEEDS to attend Draft Party 2004 because something magical will happen (like Pax NOT making a bad move). Showtyme begrudgingly hops in Rynobots 1980 van (that Rynobot took without his parents' knowledge) and they head westward to Chicago. Somewhere, in the midst of the magical land of Ohio, they pull over as they spot a young kid hitchhiking the I-80 shoulder... Strangely, this kid carries nothing but a draft board in his hands and the dream of watching the NBA lottery drawing live in the city of Chicago. They pick up this young wanderer, Rosenthall "Moonlight" Graham and they head towards Chicago's Goose Island Brewery. If you organize it, they will come.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> Hmmmm.... Rynobot may be coming from Gettysburg, PA... Showtyme is in Philly, PA... Rosenthall is just off I-80 in Ohio. That would be an interesting road trip.
> 
> ...


:rofl: That was good for a laugh, thanks.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Actually I have permission to drive to Chicago now aslong as I am going to be picking up other people along the way.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

My check is in the mail.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Actually I have permission to drive to Chicago now aslong as I am going to be picking up other people along the way.


This is awesome.

Stick with my prior post, ok?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> This is awesome.
> ...


of course. Want to meet me in G-burg??


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

RetroD, that cat in your avatar is kinda creepy. Where is it from?

FYI, my check should get there by tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> RetroD, that cat in your avatar is kinda creepy. Where is it from?
> 
> FYI, my check should get there by tomorrow me thinks.


It's Puss In Boots from Shrek 2


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> It's Puss In Boots from Shrek 2


Oh gee, now everybody wants an animated cat for their avatar...



----------

My check should also be there today or tomorrow.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh gee, now everybody wants an animated cat for their avatar...


I despise animated kittys.....

....won't be able to attend, but would be happy to pay for a spot if it helps the party happen. Am looking forward to reports of the mayhem.


----------



## Bennys Got Back (Jun 13, 2003)

Count me in too.

I look at the board nearly everyday but have never posted. It would be a crying shame to not have enough folk for the draft day party so you can count me in to be coming along too.

Retro - I've dropped $25 in the post and it will get to you in the next few days.

Looking forward to meeting all the regular names.

Shooting for Deng as he's a fellow Brit - not that we could ever be mistaken for brothers as he's 6-9, athletic, of dark complexion and I'm a 5-9 Scot whose complexion varies from blue to red depending on the season.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bennys Got Back</b>!
> Count me in too.
> 
> I look at the board nearly everyday but have never posted. It would be a crying shame to not have enough folk for the draft day party so you can count me in to be coming along too.
> ...


Cool! Welcome to the board, and we look forward to meeting you at the party.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Got payments today from Nater, SuperDave and dkg1 (and guest)

Brings the total to 9... Whoooooho. C'mon people.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Got payments today from Nater, SuperDave and dkg1 (and guest)
> 
> Brings the total to 9... Whoooooho. C'mon people.


I sent payment via paypal to [email protected]


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

The wheels are in motion. I didn't want to even post that I'm looking into doing it because there's only a 25% chance, but there is a 25% chance I will drive from sunny CT to Chicago for this


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Where's your payment Tomboerwinkle#1?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Where's your payment Tomboerwinkle#1?


Me thinks the same thing!!

TB#1 better be there.... :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Someone needs to get pics.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Me thinks the same thing!!
> ...


I'll third that notion. Getting to meet TB#1 is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most. This party without him would just not be the same. TB#1, your presence is demanded by the people!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

is this thing gonna happen then?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I sent payment via paypal to [email protected]


Ryno's coming all the way from PA! Now THAT's dedication. :clap: Are you planning on driving the Ryno family vehicle or flying? 

Airety, there's a 25% chance of you driving here from CT? That means there's a better chance of you coming to Chicago than the Bulls getting the #1 pick (20%)! 

(Gettysburg PA would be on the way from CT, no?!? Just a thought in case you guys road tripping together would make your trips easier or more possible)

Hawk, it sounds like it's happenin'... you in?!?

All I can say is this, I hope:
# Chicago area bboards posters at the party > # Bulls players at the Berto


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> Ryno's coming all the way from PA! Now THAT's dedication. :clap: Are you planning on driving the Ryno family vehicle or flying?
> 
> ...


I don't really want to say something definitive, because I honestly will not be able to know if I could make this or not..........

BUT, if Rynobot is going to drive, and he's going to take I-80 all the way there, picking me up would be a cynch.

And I would sort of hate to see this thing die out......

And if maybe we could pick up another couple of people along the way and start a BBB.NET ROADTRIP, well.....that is a whole lot of goodness right there. 

So....with that being said, I'll try and make this, but I can't guarantee anything. 

Right now, I would give it a 50% chance. I'm going to see what I can do though.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the best idea :yes: ! I'd love to be there but it's a bit far away from Germany.. Wish you a lot of fun though!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Things are looking a little less likely than last night, but if I was driving 14 hours to get to Chicago I wouldn't really care if I had to add an hour or two to pick up a few people.

But don't count on it! Chances dropped to 10% overnight


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

At this point my fiance has to work so I think I will probably be skipping it as well....unfortunately. Now if we do this for a game next season I would definitley be interested.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll third that notion. Getting to meet TB#1 is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most. This party without him would just not be the same. TB#1, your presence is demanded by the people!


I'll be there. I haven't paid Retro yet, but I will. I'll be there.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

When I meet you all in person, maybe I can hit you up to post in my Favorite Bulls Memory thread (see sticky or link in my sig line).


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> When I meet you all in person, maybe I can hit you up to post in my Favorite Bulls Memory thread (see sticky or link in my sig line).


TBUno, I've actually been on and off typing up a reply for that thread all morning. There are so many fond memories that it takes me a while to type out. 

By the way, great idea with the daily CD Reviews. I wish I had done that myself. :greatjob:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll bring a digicam and post pics. I can bring a video camera too but I'd look pretty lame.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Here at the people left from the original lists that were interested, but I have not heard from yet...
> 
> TomBoerwinkle#1, kukoc4ever, Wild Wild West, ChiBullsFan, King Joseus, thebizkit69u
> ...


Hey Retro. I'll be there with 1 friend. I'll be sending you the $$$ soon.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> By the way, great idea with the daily CD Reviews. I wish I had done that myself. :greatjob:


somebody is actually reading them?

HOOOOOORRAAAAAY!

:clap:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I forgot to mention. If you have already paid and are 21, let me know. I need to keep track of the under 21 patrons so I don't surpass the 10 number.

And I got clarification from Goose Island on the underage thing. The person has to be at least 18 years of age.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Well I am under 21 just to let you know Retro. 


And yes I will be driving aslong as I am going to be able to pick other guys up along the way. If I have no one to pick up I will probably end up shelling out the money to fly.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I'll bring a digicam and post pics. I can bring a video camera too but I'd look pretty lame.


I just bought a hybrid digital/video camera. I'll definitely bring it with. At the very least, I'll record the Bulls' pick and the peanut gallery's response.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

bump


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> bump


Somebody better show up with a laptop or a pda with internet access. The board is going to be dark. It will be sad for the rest of us.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Somebody better show up with a laptop or a pda with internet access. The board is going to be dark. It will be sad for the rest of us.


:whoknows:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> :whoknows:


:laugh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Somebody better show up with a laptop or a pda with internet access. The board is going to be dark. It will be sad for the rest of us.


I'll supply that too.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think I should bring Sirius by The Alan Parsons Project on CD and we can all get introduced Bulls-style. That would be beyond hilarious, especially if we got it on tape. :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I will also be bringing a laptop, but I don't have wireless Internet. I'm so last millenium.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I will also be bringing a laptop, but I don't have wireless Internet. I'm so last millenium.


Gooseisland in Wrigley has wireless internet. (went yesterday for ESPN 1000 remote, before the Cubs game) Maybe Clybourn one has it too? If you want, I have a wireless PCMCIA card. I ripped apart my laptop


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Gooseisland in Wrigley has wireless internet. (went yesterday for ESPN 1000 remote, before the Cubs game) Maybe Clybourn one has it too? If you want, I have a wireless PCMCIA card. I ripped apart my laptop


Kick ***. I'll email my contact at Goose Island and see if they have it there, too. 

Bring that card just in case!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

C'mon guys. 

I know some of you have nothing better to do! Why not meet up with all of the great posters here?!?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If you're teetering on if you should go or not, just write the check and go "there I did it, now I have to go"

This could snowball into something huge and you can be a part of it. Think about it : yearly tradition, gets bigger and better every year, minor local celebs, local news coverage, chicken wings, mini sandwiches. 

I'm serious when I say that local news would cover this. Bulls fans from as far as PA drove all the way to meet other internet Bulls fans. After that, press releases, future gatherings (opening day with newly drafted xxxxxxxx xxxxxx), more peple registering on this site. This can get huge. let's not just rely on others or calling radio stations to promote this. You just sign up NOW. Then after the exposure we can expand.

Come on we can wear these things










That's not me.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> That's not me.


that's good, cos stripes were never your thing.  

and yeah, that's basically what i did: i wrote the check and figured, "well, now i'm locked in." worked like a charm.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, It sounds like fun. What happens if you dont get 30 people or however many you need?


----------



## tysonandeddy1800 (Jun 24, 2002)

Ive seen this on the Realgm board, and I think this is a wonderful idea but I live in Atlanta, so its not really possible..


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Hey, It sounds like fun. What happens if you dont get 30 people or however many you need?


We'll either be forced to cancel, or I may just fund the rest out of pocket to make the event happen.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hey Retro where does the count stand now my friend? And I assume I would send a money order to the Terre Haute address listed earlier in the thread yes? What should that total amount be again? Thank You, Maestro


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Hey Retro where does the count stand now my friend? And I assume I would send a money order to the Terre Haute address listed earlier in the thread yes? What should that total amount be again? Thank You, Maestro


I believe 14... If we don't hit 25 (which is the room minimum, I will probably end up paying out of pocket)

The price is $25 per person. So bring some people! =)


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Like B2K said... "Bump, bump, bump... C'mon"


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Less then two weeks away! C'mon guys... we need more peeps.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Word is that the one and only Lizzy will be in attendence!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Word is that the one and only Lizzy will be in attendence!


hey, then maybe I should go...



(i can't though  )


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, then maybe I should go...
> ...


You have NO excuse!


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

no doubt; he's a local, for cryin' out loud!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> You have NO excuse!


well, actually...

I can't miss more than 4 days of summer school....

I'm already missing one on July 7th cause I'm going to a Cubs game, and I have a surgery scheduled which will take me out a week which is 3 more days of school (3 days of school a week)...

so that one day, PLUS the other 3 is four days...

and it's from 7pm-9pm at night....

sorry! :sigh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> no doubt; he's a local, for cryin' out loud!


I think he's just afraid.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> well, actually...
> ...


What class is it?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> What class is it?


Math

Finite


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll be your dead uncle you had to visit.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I'll be your dead uncle you had to visit.


haha, well it's curriculum rules that if I miss more than 4 days then I took the class for nothing cause they won't transfer the credits from the community college to my main college....

on a sidenote, I ACTUALLY was considering sending you 25$ for this so you didn't have to pay fully out of your pocket, especially if you'll give me a supporting membership


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Go for the first 30 minutes, then go to class, then come back!

I'll try to bring some freinds but none of them are Bulls fans. Or sports fans. They are music/actor geeks.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Go for the first 30 minutes, then go to class, then come back!
> 
> I'll try to bring some freinds but none of them are Bulls fans. Or sports fans. They are music/actor geeks.


Only problem is they will not be able to come into the room unless they have paid the $25. We get charged if they want to eat or not since they don't have a "room fee"


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Only problem is they will not be able to come into the room unless they have paid the $25. We get charged if they want to eat or not since they don't have a "room fee"


I know - they'll pay if they come. I'm trying to get a few people to pay up.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

Lizzy really _IS_ gonna be there? holy crap! that's headline material.

good thing my wife won't be there!  :laugh: 

(j/k, Lizzy. seriously.)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Only problem is they will not be able to come into the room unless they have paid the $25. We get charged if they want to eat or not since they don't have a "room fee"


You have 6666 posts.


Hope we can get more people. It's only a few days away!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> You have 6666 posts.


:devil2: :rock:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Time to jump off of 6666.

Goose Island does in fact have wireless Internet


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Well since I found no one to pick up from here on my drive I will not be able to make it. I'd take a bus or aeroplane but tickets for either are too expensive for me at this time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Well since I found no one to pick up from here on my drive I will not be able to make it. I'd take a bus or aeroplane but tickets for either are too expensive for me at this time.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

retro you should order some strippers... I'm sure there would be more response then...

Bulls and Stippers!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> retro you should order some strippers... I'm sure there would be more response then...


Whoa whoa whoa, wait a minute...there's not gonna be any strippers??? I've been bamboozled! If I'm throwin down $25 to go anywhere, the words "lap" and "dance" better be in the description...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, wait a minute...there's not gonna be any strippers??? I've been bamboozled! If I'm throwin down $25 to go anywhere, the words "lap" and "dance" better be in the description...


$25 will get you something else from the late night female stragglers at the North Ave. Home Depot. But that's another topic of convo altogether 

Man oh man we're only 8 days away. Should be fun!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> $25 will get you something else from the late night female stragglers at the North Ave. Home Depot. But that's another topic of convo altogether
> ...


What will it get me? :shy: :uhoh:  :grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> What will it get me? :shy: :uhoh:  :grinning:


How big is the backseat of your car?   

....

I kid, I kid. There are children watching so we can take up this discussion for another time. Let me just say that it is a known locale for paid pleasure, but caveat emptor. I hope the pigs have shut down the operation but ya never know...


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> $25 will get you something else from the late night female stragglers at the North Ave. Home Depot. But that's another topic of convo altogether
> ...


Well, I know the after-party suddenly has a helluva lot more potential...



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> How big is the backseat of your car?


Maybe I should drive to the party after all...
:thinking:

Seriously, though, I am really looking forward to next Thursday. It should be fun as hell. Especially the part when I get up and walk out of the room in disgust after they announce our pick. That's gonna rock! :|


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I know the after-party suddenly has a helluva lot more potential...
> ...



lol geez :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

After much delay, my payment is at last en route.

Anyone else?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Add WookieOn Ritalin from RealGM (though he owes you a dollar  )


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

My check will be in the mail on Monday.

Am I going to be the only one waiting for the #50 pick? :shy:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> My check will be in the mail on Monday.
> 
> Am I going to be the only one waiting for the #50 pick? :shy:


Yes. Everyone will either be passed out or in a state of drunken stupor....


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Everyone will either be passed out or in a state of drunken stupor....


I'm not ruling out a Pax swap of #3 for Memphis' #50 and Earl Watson. I'm going to extremely attentive (if not sober) when pick 50 rolls around. I don't have work the next day.  :cheers:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> I'm not ruling out a Pax swap of #3 for Memphis' #50 and Earl Watson. I'm going to extremely attentive (if not sober) when pick 50 rolls around. I don't have work the next day.  :cheers:


I would have to muffle my joy over that...for fear of getting jumped by everyone.

I'm going to be wearing one of those "HELLO! My name is Bullhawk!" stickers.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh, and a friend of mine should be giving you his payment as well.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Can we pay at the door?

Just wondering..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Only 6 more days until I'm at the draft, baby!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Add funkman7 from RealGM.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

bump


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I paid $26 through PayPal over the weekend. Add me to the list when you get it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Three days. I'm getting stoked.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Three days. I'm getting stoked.


2. 2. 2 days away. ah ah ah ah ah










I'm aware he's holding up 1 finger.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I'm aware he's holding up 1 finger.


ah...but _which_ finger?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> ah...but _which_ finger?


Hehe....

...anyone else disturbed that "The Count" only has three fingers? Anyone counting using fingers and toes can only get to 12 before they run out of digits (13 for half of us  ).


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> ...anyone else disturbed that "The Count" only has three fingers? Anyone counting using fingers and toes can only get to 12 before they run out of digits (13 for half of us  ).


When you say half, I'll assume you're not talking about _this_ board. I'd have to say the ratio around here would be about 98%. 

--------------

The draft supposedly starts at 6:30. The first page of this thread says that's when the party starts. Anyone know if we can show up earlier to get settled in, meet people, and still catch all the action on TV?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The draft supposedly starts at 6:30. The first page of this thread says that's when the party starts. Anyone know if we can show up earlier to get settled in, meet people, and still catch all the action on TV?


I'm there right now.

Just kidding.

I'm sure we can go a little early. It will be open.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Shouldn't we be tailgaiting?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> The draft supposedly starts at 6:30. The first page of this thread says that's when the party starts. Anyone know if we can show up earlier to get settled in, meet people, and still catch all the action on TV?


I assume the draft starts at 6:30, but there won't be a pick until 7ish, but yeah, I'm sure we can get there as early as we want. I want a good seat! Maybe I should go around 2...

I'll ask the question that's surely on everyone's minds...
Who's bringing the karaoke machine? After all, it's not a party without drunk people with bad voices singing karaoke!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Shoot, how come I didn't see this earlier?? Oh well, it's not like I could go anyway. Hershey is a long ways away from Chiiiiicaaaaago. But yes, I would defiantly be there if I could tommorow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Shoot, how come I didn't see this earlier?? Oh well, it's not like I could go anyway. Hershey is a long ways away from Chiiiiicaaaaago. But yes, I would defiantly be there if I could tommorow.


Hershey? as in Hershey PA? OMG.

Rynobot is from Gettysburg. He wanted to come but his parents didn't want him to drive alone. As you know Gettysburg is only a 1 hour drive from Hershey.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hershey? as in Hershey PA? OMG.
> ...


Is it really that close? Dakota and Ryno, there's still time! Leave now!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it really that close? Dakota and Ryno, there's still time! Leave now!


Well it'll take 9+ hours to get here. include about a couple rest stops and that'll be 10-11 hours. If you leave there 6-7 AM, you can get here on time. Remember, you gain an hour!

Just take 76, 80, then finally 90 til you get downtown. Rush hour is around this time.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Will their be one of these things next year? If I get a little heads up next time fella's then I'll be able to do it. *THANKS* guys!!! Geeessh.





:joke: Actually I just realized this thing will probably not be in Chicago next year. Where is it held next year?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

probably Chicago.


Sorry you missed the thread. But ya gotta check the boards!

It has rarely strayed off the first page for very long since Retro first posted the thread May 10.






And thanks, in advance to Retro.

This party was all his doing. 100%.

:allhail:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> I'll ask the question that's surely on everyone's minds...
> Who's bringing the karaoke machine? After all, it's not a party without drunk people with bad voices singing karaoke!



GOOD GOD...
NOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it really that close? Dakota and Ryno, there's still time! Leave now!


In fact, if they decided to leave at the last minute, they could pick me up too, off of 80.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

On another note, even though it looks like I probably won't be able to make it this year :sigh: , I definitely hope that this becomes an ongoing tradition. If something like this could start getting planned a year ahead of time, people who were uncertain/on the fence like me could definitely be there, and I bet you could get 100 people to sign up. 

Damn, I wish I could go.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump for 3 more people who may come.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm gonna wear this cuz I don't want to keep re-introducing myself to everyone. I'll bring extra


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

kukoc4ever and friend are now confirmed.

Spongy: Be sure to bring your wireless card.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


"Bullhawk"


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> "Bullhawk"


"JohnPaxson"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> kukoc4ever and friend are now confirmed.
> 
> Spongy: Be sure to bring your wireless card.


yup. You got USB on your laptop? let's setup a live cam look-in for the folks that can't make it. I'll bring the camcorder.

Please download the drivers for the wireless card on to your laptop Drivers get the 3.04. I don't want to miss a beat.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

Retro: did we get an answer to the question about when the doors open?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

so... NOW does anyone else want to come?!? :yes:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> Retro: did we get an answer to the question about when the doors open?


I'm going to get there around 5:30-6:00pm and see if I can get in then.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

RetroD, a buddy of mine from work wants to go (I'll know for sure w/in the hour). Can he pay at the door?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Michael Jackson from RealGM might make a cameo, but may not join the private party. I told him to call me on my cell and I'll meet him.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

what superdave said.

i don't know for sure if my work amigo can go yet, but i told him about it and he's psyched.

just let us know, RD, if they can come and pay at the door, or no.

thanx


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> RetroD, a buddy of mine from work wants to go (I'll know for sure w/in the hour). Can he pay at the door?


I'm guessing that Retro is on the road by now, and won't be posting here before the party. You might try PMing an admin to see if anyone has his number.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Someone had better take digital pictures and report on what happened.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Someone had better take digital pictures and report on what happened.


I've got my camera with me, so I'll post pics, and if I can shrink it enough, some video too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, less than 3 hours till draft time... have fun everybody- which I could be there


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah, I hope you guys have a great time. Wish I could be there. Hopefully next year I will.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

have a great time at the party.

take a pic of everyone wearing spongy's

"Hello my name is Bullhawk" tags!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got my camera with me, so I'll post pics, and if I can shrink it enough, some video too.


:greatjob: Good.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

****, I wish I saw this thread sooner.


I'll have to go next year, hopefully this will happen again, and under 21 are still allowed to attend.


:crossesfingers:


Id love to buy my fellow fans a round of beers(of course, Id have to give them the money, and let them buy it, as I am only 18.)

Crap, crap, crap....


If it wasn't a 3 hour drive, Id attempt to show up at the door.

Damn, I am pissed at myself


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm sure we can work something out in terms of cash at the door.

Obviously, Retro has handled this and I can't speak for him, but my guess is we can work it out.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> have a great time at the party.
> 
> take a pic of everyone wearing spongy's
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I'm sure we can work something out in terms of cash at the door.
> 
> Obviously, Retro has handled this and I can't speak for him, but my guess is we can work it out.


Well if we're short with the money, he said he's going to pick up the rest so I think he'll just take you're money.


----------

